# Short-term Mission Vacations



## Mushroom (Oct 4, 2012)

So my older brother, who is a member of an AOG Church, tells my wife that he and his bride of two years have decided that "since they never took a honeymoon", they were going to go on a short-term missions trip to Mexico, where they would be able to 'minister', but also do some sight-seeing, and it would only cost $300 each. A wise use of the Church's resources or no? You decide. My thought is, at least they're being honest; most 'short-termers' wouldn't be as forthright, even though in reality a vacation is exactly what they're doing.

A complete crock and embarrassment in my view. But then I'm pretty much a stuck-in-the-mud curmudgeon...


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 4, 2012)

Have you asked him about his motivations? Is he paying or his church paying? How much ministry will he be doing and what are the goals of the trip?

Many short-termers come for good motivations...but hey, since they are here, might as well see a few sights also. Is there a long-term plan for follow-up and does he want to return to the field long-term (i.e. is he open to this being a survey trip to prepare for a longer term of service later)?

I know folks who often only get 2 weeks a year off for vacation. Trying to do both a vacation and some sort of Christian service is hard with a limited time-frame; maybe he is trying to work something in altruistic even on his honeymoon (though I think paying attention to your new spouse might be the most god-glorifying thing perhaps that first week or so of marriage).


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm with you on short-terms being hypocritical. There are exceptions: someone who has a special skill that is needed and asked for. We had an ENT specialist show up here at the Christian hospital; he did a critical surgery on a baby, saved the kid's life. I've been invited to the north of ethiopia for a week of clinical teaching, again a function of particular skills that are needed for a limited period of time. Most of the legitimate short terms involve teaching specialty skills to English speakers.

As Pergie points out, a survey trip is another whole thing; this is legitimate provided the person is already committed for long term. One needs to understand the entire context of future ministry in order to plan and move to a location. Advice from others may be helpful, but a look-see is best.


----------



## Curt (Oct 4, 2012)

Vision trips are good. They should, of course, be combined with some form of work toward the goal of the particular mission. This idea of living in a foreign land, with a strange-sounding tongue (at least initially), different customs, and new laws to obey can be scary. Counting the cost, by means of actually visiting the field, should be viewed as a normal process. Seeing a few sights of the land is an added bonus that should not be frowned upon.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 4, 2012)

Is adding some ministry to your vacation, rather than simply traveling for your own sake, a bad thing? No. Provided...
- you aren't a burden to some missionary who's made to feel he must host you.
- you don't expect the church to pay for your vacation just because it includes ministry.

You can also add vacation to your ministry. I've traveled across the world a few times to do some teaching in a missions context. I've always been invited. Generally, I'm told I can bring my family too (at my expense) and make a vacation or family project out of it. So far, I've never brought the family along because I feel I'm less helpful and more of a burden to others with them in tow. But that may change as the kids get older and I can legitimately involve them in some work. Plus I like the idea of exposing them to missions situations and the idea that, as a family, we try to respond with a "yes" when we're asked to come somewhere and help. I also like to add a day or two for sightseeing (on my own) while I'm there anyway.

Missions assistance and vacations can be mixed, profitably for all concerned, if you do it thoughtfully.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Mary, there is a messsage in your pb inbox. We have several groups wanting to host you. Send me an email as to when to plan, etc.


----------



## chuckd (Oct 4, 2012)

In my opinion, short-term missions should never be short-term. They should be maybe a year of preparing for the culture/language of the target people, going on the trip, follow up, and serving that people group back home. The U.S. is blessed to have such a melting pot that it's hard to not find the people you're looking for.

Moreover, short-term missionaries should never be "experienced." That is, no repeaters. If short-term missions is to expose Christians interested in serving long-term (different view points so I leave it to you whether my "if" is valid), then it should be exactly that. If they are not interested in serving long-term, it is much more beneficial (wrt time and money) to just support the long-termer in the field instead of coming back every year. my $0.02.

Hopefully it's obvious that I think it's ridiculous to use a mission as a guise for a vacation. Any ulterior motive, known or unknown, is unlawful.
Jesus answered them and said, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Ye seek me, not because ye saw the miracles, but because ye did eat of the loaves, and were filled. Jn 6:26


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2012)

I think there are valid scenarios for short-termers. Medical experts can do focused ministry very effectively (cataract clinics or cleft-palate clinics where dozens are treated within a very short time). And pastors or seminary professors can provide modular courses to overseas bible students.

Also, if these folks come over for 3 weeks of ministry, it is always a good idea (since tickets are bought anyway) to find a day or two to rest and relax. These short-termers don't necessarily need to feel guilty for a day at the beach during such a trip.

Again, good screening and preparation is essential. I do not receive any visitors unless they are sent or recommended by their local churches.


----------



## Edward (Oct 13, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> Medical experts can do focused ministry very effectively (cataract clinics or cleft-palate clinics where dozens are treated within a very short time). And pastors or seminary professors can provide modular courses to overseas bible students.



Both excellent examples. I'll throw out a couple of more. 

Some years ago, I went on a short term trip to a country officially atheist, but with a large Roman presence. There were almost no evangelicals there. We would contact primarily college age and slightly older folks, explain the gospel, and work through some discipleship material if they were interested. If they seemed open, we'd get contact information and give it to the long-termers for follow up. The theory was that if the government wanted to crack down, they'd target the high profile short termers first, rather than the low profile folks. If one of us was thrown out of the country, it would impair, but not destroy, the long term operation. As someone noted above. The short term project involved a year of training and screening before approval by the elders. The short term team was led by an ordained pastor. 

A second example is what is now done by my roommate on that trip. He travels to former Eastern Europe every summer to teach at a summer family camp and work with local church leaders. Over the last couple of decades, he may have had more interaction with that community than some permanent missionaries have with theirs.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's some helpful links about short-term trips:


Reality “Snapshot” of Mission Teams | Safari of the Heart

Toward Better Short-Term Missions – The Gospel Coalition Blog

Why You Should Consider Cancelling Your Short-Term Mission Trips – The Gospel Coalition Blog


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 15, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> Here's some helpful links about short-term trips:
> 
> 
> Reality “Snapshot” of Mission Teams | Safari of the Heart
> ...



Very interesting! I had no idea. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 15, 2012)

Some descriptions above of valid and useful short-term missions trips. The one I mentioned at the first is not one of those. I have a distaste for more prosperous Christians making a gazingstock of our less-blessed brethren to 'see how the other half lives' and to expensively assuage the conscience while getting in some good sightseeing. But I've said this all before. Just shocked that my own brother would do it, or at least tell us about it, considering he has heard my position on the whole subject before.

The Lord reigns.


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> So my older brother, who is a member of an AOG Church, tells my wife that he and his bride of two years have decided that "since they never took a honeymoon", they were going to go on a short-term missions trip to Mexico, where they would be able to 'minister', but also do some sight-seeing, and it would only cost $300 each. A wise use of the Church's resources or no? You decide. My thought is, at least they're being honest; most 'short-termers' wouldn't be as forthright, even though in reality a vacation is exactly what they're doing.
> 
> A complete crock and embarrassment in my view. But then I'm pretty much a stuck-in-the-mud curmudgeon...


I believe the Scriptures tell us not to muzzle the ox while he treads the corn. While the primary purpose of a mission trip is not sight-seeing, it's not necessarily a sin to enjoy one's self while on a mission trip. So long as this trip is primarily missions-oriented and he's clear on this, I don't see a problem with it.

I did a mission trip, and on the last day we set it aside for sightseeing. One of the best things we could have ever done.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 15, 2012)

We have two men leaving Friday to go help rebuild a church in Japan. Our denomination has circulated lists of specific skills needed there. We've also been made aware of help needed to support other missions, for example, sending people for a school year to teach the children of the missionaries. These seem like legitimate examples of "short term" missions. I'm rather dubious about many other examples, especially established programs to send people for two weeks here and two weeks there. I can't help but wonder how much could be done with that funding if it went to support long-term work.


----------



## Hemustincrease (Oct 15, 2012)

It would seem it is the motivation which is somewhat dubious and not the short term mission itself (nor the notion of doing some sightseeing whilst in a foreign land).


----------

